# Teich 3, Störübersiedelung



## stu_fishing (8. Okt. 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem mein Störbestand sich der 50 Stück Marke nähert wurde es Zeit für einen dritten Teich.

Dewegen habe ich den folgenden Teich gepachtet. 30 Meter lang, 10 Meter breit, zwischen1,1 und 2 Meter tief, 3 Mönche und 8 Sekundenliter frisches Quellwasser.
   

So sah es aus nachdem ein Großteil des Wasser weg war, sowie nach 3 tägigem Entkrauten des Teiches- die Haufen rundherum sind die trockenen Wasserpflanzen.

 


Nachdem das ganze Wasser weg war wurden noch etliche Kubikmeter Schlamm entfernt..jedoch leider nur einen Bruchteil auf dem heißen Stein...

    
so siehts dann wieder mit Wasser aus..

Anfangs machte mir der Teich einige Probleme, aber nach einigen Wochen kamen die ersten 10 Diamanstöre und Sibirische rein..

   

Später wurden auch aus dem Gartenteich zuhause einige Fische in den neuen Teich übersiedelt.
zB Waxdick 
 

Bester
 

und Hausen..1 Jahr als, zwischen 50 und 60 cm groß..
   

Weiter gings mit dem Abfischen eines Teils der Fische aus dem alten Fischteich. Probehalber wurden einige übersiedelt, weitere sollen im Frühjahr folgen...


----------



## stu_fishing (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Neben Forellen, Karpfen, Schleien und sonstigem was in der Räuchertonne landete kamen endlich auch einige kleine Huchen zum Vorschein...
 

Sibirische __ Störe zwischen 65 und 105 cm wurden zum Teil übersiedelt..
     

Diamantstöre
 

geschlechstreife Sterlets und Albinosterlets
     

Hausen- man vergleiche die Fische aus dem warmen Teich vorher und diesen aus dem kalten Teich- die Fische entstammen derselben Brut, bekommen das gleiche Futter trotzdem gibt die Temperatur das Wachstum vor- bis zu 20 cm Unterschied
 

Waxdick ca. 100 cm
 

und meine großen Hybriden, wahrscheinlich Osbels, zwischen 115 und 120cm
     


und AL- Störe- auf dem 2 Bild ist meine Tragbahre für große Fische zu sehen- ein sehr hilfreiches Gerät..
   


LG Thomas


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Hi Thomas,

wie gewohnt bei Dir.... mal wieder sehr interessant.
So Störe faszinieren mich immer wieder. Schöne Fotos; die Jungs gefallen mir wirklich sehr gut. Wenn ich mir meine paar so ansehe krieg ich noch mittelschwere Komplexe !!
Mach weiter so ... und die Foddos nicht vergessen !!


----------



## Dodi (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Hallo Thomas!

Das sind ja teilweise echt Prachtexemplare! 

Schöne, beeindruckende Fotos von diesen faszinierenden 'Urzeit'-Wesen.


----------



## robsig12 (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Mich faszinieren die __ Störe+ auch immer wieder.

Sehr schöne Bilder.

Hätte auch gerne ein paar davon......


----------



## sternhausen (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Hallo Thomas
Wie immervon dir, super Bilder und natürlich wunderschöne __ Störe. 
Ist der Albino so "verfettet", oder kommt die Farbe nur am Bild so "gelb" rüber?
Grüße sternhausen


----------



## juergen-b (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

hallo thomas,

sehr schöne bilder und ein wahrlich akzeptabler lebensraum für die burschen!

...... danke für deine mühe der dokumentation.


----------



## stu_fishing (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*



			
				sternhausen schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Albino so "verfettet", oder kommt die Farbe nur am Bild so "gelb" rüber?



Nein der Große ist wirklich so richtig goldgelb gefärbt, jedoch erst seit zwei Jahren, während die Kleineren typisch Albinoartig gefärbt sind.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

sehr schööne Tiere  

leider werden die einfach zu oft von vielen falsch gehalten  

hier noch ein paar Bildchen aus dem Ozeanum (Stralsund)


----------



## stu_fishing (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Anbei ein paar aktuelle Bilder der Bewohner meiner Teiche ohne große Kommentare. Es wurden vor allem Jungfische im neuen Teich abgefischt um deren Wachstum und Kondition zu bewerten


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Hi Thomas,

mal wieder sehr schöne Bilder... naja wie bei Dir ja mittlerweile gewohnt.
Die Jungs faszinieren mich immer wieder, da bekomme ich irgendwie ständig Komplexe... zumindest im Hinblick zu meinen kleinen Stören.
Irgendwie vermisse ich bei Dir immer Löffelstöre. Hat dies einen besonderen Grund ??


----------



## stu_fishing (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Hi Jo!

Danke!

Ja ich habe aus mehreren Gründen keine Löffelstöre. Erstens sind die Tiere, auch wenn sie sich an Trockenfutter gewöhnen lassen einfach extreme Nahrungsspezialisten. In diesen Teichen wäre eine Haltung einfach nicht artgerecht. Anders würde es bei einem mehrere ha großen Karpfenteich mit entsprechender Zooplanktondichte sein.
Zum zweiten sind allen Bekannten aus der näheren Umgebung sämtliche Löffelstöre aus bisher ungeklärten Gründen eingegangen. Und zu guter letzt wäre der Streß beim Abfischen zu viel für diese Tiere. Der aufgewirbelte Schlamm würde den Kiemen zu sehr zusetzen.

lg Thomas


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Hi Thomas,

danke für die Rückmeldung. Sehe ich erst jetzt... in letzter Zeit geht alles hier im Forum zu schnell unter.

Nun, da muss ich mit meinem Löffelstör doch nochmal richtig nachdenken. Meiner ist jetzt seit 1-2 Jahren im Teich, ist ca. 60-80 groß und macht keinerlei Probleme. Ebensowenig der von meinem Kumpel (boldi).
Aber was heißt dies schon ? Wie sich der Fisch selber "fühlt" können wir leider nur vermuten. 

Werf bitte bei Gelegenheit mal wieder paar Bilder rein...


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Hallo Jo,

und was ist mit Dir? Da sind doch wohl mal gaaaanz dringend Fotos von dem Löffelstör fällig. So was sieht man doch recht selten.


----------



## Beagle (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Boah, was für wunderschöne,  imposante Tiere.
Wir leben hier an einem Fluss names "Stör". Gehe fast jeden Tag dort spazieren. Früher soll es diesen Fisch hier auch gegeben haben. 
Und vor geraumer Zeit wurde hier eine Ausstellung über den Fisch veranstaltet, die ich aber leider nicht besucht habe.

Viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## stu_fishing (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Bei mir tat sich in den letzten Wochen wieder mal was..einerseits habe ich ca. 30 neue __ Störe geholt- hauptsächlich kleine Sterlets aber auch Sternhausen mit 90-110 cm...


----------



## stu_fishing (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

desweiteren konnte ich aufgrund des klaren Wassers endlich einmal ein paar Fotos schiessen...


----------



## stu_fishing (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

..und zu guter letzt wurde nach 5 Jahren der Gartenteich mal wieder ausgelassen und geputzt um einigen Jungfischen ein adäquates Sommerquartier zu bieten. Die __ Störe hab ich hier nicht explizit fotografiert.

Leider musste ich eine der großen Goldorfen einige Tage später aufgrund starker Blutungen abschlagen. Normalerweise hab ich damit kein Problem nur die Gartenteichfische ersitzen sich irgendwann ihr "Haustierrecht" und die __ Orfe war 8-9 Jahre alt.

lg Thomas


----------



## stu_fishing (17. Nov. 2009)

*aktuelle Bilder*

Hallo Zusammen. Wieder mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder. Den Teich um den es in diesem Thread geht habe ich zwar leider nicht mehr durch das Hochwasser im Sommer aber 2/3 meines Fischbestandes konnte ich zum Glück retten.
Auf diesen Bildern sind zu sehen: Huchen, Regenbogenforelle, Waxdick, __ Sterlet, Osster, Sibirischer Stör und Sternhausen.

lg Thomas


----------



## stu_fishing (17. Nov. 2009)

*Aktuelle Bilder*

und anbei noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Urlaub in den USA.
Einerseits vom Fischen am Columbia River andererseits von Hermann the sturgeon. Ein Bewohner der Bonneville Dam Fish Hatchery welcher über 3,50 M lang, 300kg schwer und über 70 Jahre alt ist.

Das wars wieder von mir,
lg Thomas


----------



## stu_fishing (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Hallo zusammen!

Von mir gibts wiedermal ein wenig neues! Vor allem einen neuen Karpfenteich 
 ca 25m breit, 55m lang, zwischen 1 und 4 Meter tief, ein wenig Frischwasserzulauf und im Sommer schön hohe Temperaturen damit die Fische schön wachsen!

Und wer mich kennt weiß wasfür Fische da kommen werden 

Teilweise wurden die Fische aus meinem Forellenteich und Gartenteich übersiedelt:
von links nach rechts:

2x Sternhausen, 1x __ Sterlet, 2x Hausen, 2x Sibirischer Stör, 2 Waxdick (man beachte das linke Handgelenk..also obacht beim störhantieren)


----------



## stu_fishing (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

weiters einige Hybriden:
AL (naccari x baerii), Osster (ruthenus x gueldenstaedti) und ein Bester (huso x ruthenus).


Neben meinen eigenen Fischen sind auch einige Neuzugänge von einem Freund (www.besatzfische.at) dabei.
Auf dem nächsten Bild ist Boris ein 15kg schwerer Sibirischer Stör zu sehen.
und noch einige Adria __ Störe (A. naccari) von 120 -140cm.

ganz frisch aus Italien sind diese Weißen Störe (A. transmontanus).


----------



## stu_fishing (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

und zu guter letzt mein BRUCE. Ebenfalls ein Weißer Stör, 24kg schwer. Als Männchen, welche in der Kaviarproduktion ja nicht genutzt werden können, fehlte im eine Brustflosse, wodurch er auch als Zierfisch quasi unverkäuflich wäre-> ergo wäre er geschlachtet worden.
Damit dem nicht so ist darf er jetzt bei mir seine Kreise ziehen....


----------



## muschtang (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Darf ich fragen wie groß deine Teiche sind und was das ungefair kostet????

Das währe ein Traum von mir....sowas da.....


----------



## Hagen (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

echt genial deine __ störe


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Wahnsinn Thomas 

Vorallem Bruce hat es mir angetan  .... das wäre etwas ... 

Aber ... mein Teich ist zu klein 

Und dein neuer Teich ... das sind Dimmensionen


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Hallo Thomas,

Deine Berichte sind immer wieder beeindruckend!


----------



## stu_fishing (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*



muschtang schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie groß deine Teiche sind und was das ungefair kostet????
> 
> Das währe ein Traum von mir....sowas da.....



Diesen Teich hab ich im ersten der neuen Posts beschrieben, mein Forellenteich ist ungefähr 10 x 13 m und der Gartenteich welcher aber  nur noch für Jungtiere -75cm zur Aufzucht benutzt wird hat ungefähr 40 Kubik. Tja und die Kosten..sagen wir mal so..inzwischen steckt das Taschengeld vieler Jahre drinnen ..aber das ist es mir auch wert!


Freut mich wenns gefällt! Für die schönen Fotos ist meine Freundin zuständig, ich darf die Fische nur halten 


LG Thomas


----------



## Philipp1 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Servus Stu,
das sieht alles sehr gut aus. Hast Du auch schon erfahrungen mit eigener Zucht gemacht?LG


----------



## stu_fishing (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Eigene Zucht bei Stören ist ein Ziel für die Zukunft ich habe aber momentan weder die Ressourcen noch die nötige Erfahrung. Störzucht ist doch etwas anspruchsvoller als z.B. Forellen zu vermehren. Einige Waxdicks gaben aber dieses Jahr erstmals Milch, also mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.
Die Aufzucht von 10cm+ Tieren ist nicht wirklich das Problem, sondern vielmehr die Gewinnung der Geschlechtsprodukte, die Unterscheidung der Geschlechter und die Anfütterung.

lg Thomas


----------



## Philipp1 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich 3, Störübersiedelung*

Ja klar, de Schwierigkeitsgrad ist um ein Vielfaches höher wie bei Forellen. 
Du kennst sicher das Buch von Martin Hochleithner über __ Störe!?
Was mich noch interessieren würde ist: welche Temperatur haben Deine Gewässer so über's Jahr verteilt?


----------

